# recomend some earbuds for full face helmet?



## 3034 (Apr 12, 2006)

I need earbuds / headphones.

*need to fit inside a full face helmet*

*need to have the hook over the ears* 
(regular pressure fit come out too easily)

obviously good sound, Bass and medium-low cost are also important

anyone found anything lately ?
I did a search on this forum and the threads are over a year old so
there may be some new ones out there


----------



## k1creeker (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm a big fan of the Shure "in the ear" designs. They come with many types and sizes of ear pieces (foam and 2 kinds of rubber) so that you get a tight seal. The cables wrap over the top and back of your ear so the weight of the cable will not pull them out. 

The only way you're going to get decent bass response out of an earphone is to completely seal the ear, or use quality home audio, over-the-ear cans. (Grados, etc). Avoid designs that don't offer at least a half dozen sizing options.

There are 2 downsides to the Shure's however. The seal is so tight it blocks out almost all exterior noise (even without music playing). They basically render you deaf to the outside world. And, they are not inexpensive. But you could look for deals on the discontinued "E" line. E3c's for example. These offer amazing sound quality in an ear bud design.

Rock on.


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

I epoxied some earbuds in my helmet right above my ears. That way I can still hear everything around me, I can hear what is Going on with my bike, and I can hear other riders or hikers on the trail but I still have my tunes playing. Not the greatest sound quality that way, but it is safer and makes me more comfortable. I have a new iPod shuffle that I Just clip to the bottom side of my cheek pad so the whole thing is contained in the helmet.


----------



## Chuckdumper (Oct 12, 2012)

I know this is pretty old, and apologies for digging it up, i just wanted to mention that i recently got these New Balance Sport earbuds and they are basically the answer i have been looking for a while now....


----------



## digifun (Jul 17, 2006)

Apple earpods works well with me. Been using it in my full face Motorcycle helmet with no
Issues. And the best part, there only 30 bucks. Great sounding with just enough bass.


----------

